# Amazon deliveries coming to an end



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You onlyneed to watch the beginning


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

GTFO


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> GTFO


Soon it will switch to independent companies. . Not people... the video explains the franchise aspect which I was debating on doing


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hope you realize that the independent companies can not fulfill low volume deliveries such as Prime Now or same day deliveries that goes out in the late afternoons? These independent companies that Amazon is recruiting is all about volume. If and when USPS raises its rates (very soon), Amazon would shift volume to these companies and flex.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

What happens if somebody claims their package wasn't delivered? Does Amazon keep your investment and tell you to screw off?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

It is called a consension and what they do is pull gps cordinates etc and some do get charged to the company.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

2Cents said:


> It is called a *consesssion* and what they do is pull gps cordinates etc and some do get charged to the company.


Corrected it for you. Any return package is a concession.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Hope you realize that the independent companies can not fulfill low volume deliveries such as Prime Now or same day deliveries that goes out in the late afternoons? These independent companies that Amazon is recruiting is all about volume. If and when USPS raises its rates (very soon), Amazon would shift volume to these companies and flex.


Why can't the independent companies fulfill anything Amazon ships?

And when is USPS raising its rates? Source?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Hope you realize that the independent companies can not fulfill low volume deliveries such as Prime Now or same day deliveries that goes out in the late afternoons? These independent companies that Amazon is recruiting is all about volume. If and when USPS raises its rates (very soon), Amazon would shift volume to these companies and flex.


That's exactly what amazon is about to eliminate


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I actually started to apply for this last year when I saw it but then I started to do the math and realized it was a fool's errand. You would end up working 12 hours a day managing this mess for maybe 75k if things went ok. Sounds like the cheap wages driving uber but with more headache and liability.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I actually started to apply for this last year when I saw it but then I started to do the math and realized it was a fool's errand. You would end up working 12 hours a day managing this mess for maybe 75k if things went ok. Sounds like the cheap wages driving uber but with more headache and liability.


there are so many people, particularly newer immigrants, that are willing to work 12 hours a day for $75,000. so many. if you'd looked at the video Juggalo9er posted, you would see that they specifically target it to people with no experience. people that are used to living two and three related families in a 1 bedroom apartment. then what they do is they build cells and eventually you have a full fledged boss system delivering mail, packages, anything that needs to go from point A to point B. Capos spring up, new guys come in from out of the country to feed it from the bottom and a whole system of unregulated delivery replaces what is in existence now. No Teamsters, no nuttin'. As I said, USPS is already dead meat, unless they carve out some sort of special delivery exception for them that only they can do, but if I was FedEx and UPS I would be worried. Very worried.

I mean, these are people that will be delivering every single day. Certainly no days off for the death of a former president.

https://splinternews.com/george-bush-being-dead-is-why-youre-not-getting-mail-to-1830849179

Hell, these people won't even know what the hell a former President even is. Or care.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I actually started to apply for this last year when I saw it but then I started to do the math and realized it was a fool's errand. You would end up working 12 hours a day managing this mess for maybe 75k if things went ok. Sounds like the cheap wages driving uber but with more headache and liability.


The video explains liability fairly well


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

johnx said:


> Why can't the independent companies fulfill anything Amazon ships?


They can but they won't. Independent companies are paid per route. Low volume means they will lose money because of the overhead.



> And when is USPS raising its rates? Source?


Go look it up yourself. I'm not doing your work for you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> They can but they won't. Independent companies are paid per route. Low volume means they will lose money because of the overhead.
> 
> Go look it up yourself. I'm not doing your work for you.


I would guess a 15% hit to ups, then again amazon rates are discounted severely


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

as a business owner you'll learn real fast the financial necessity of
hiring IC non employees v. employees

Amazon requires employees.
unsustainable
for a small business owner


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> as a business owner you'll learn real fast the financial necessity of
> hiring IC non employees v. employees


They are requiring employees


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> They are requiring employees


that's my point.
employees are a heavy financial burden.

I vote NO to amazon's "opportunity"

However, vote Yes to Amazon Prime videos!!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

johnx said:


> there are so many people, particularly newer immigrants, that are willing to work 12 hours a day for $75,000. so many. if you'd looked at the video Juggalo9er posted, you would see that they specifically target it to people with no experience. people that are used to living two and three related families in a 1 bedroom apartment. then what they do is they build cells and eventually you have a full fledged boss system delivering mail, packages, anything that needs to go from point A to point B. Capos spring up, new guys come in from out of the country to feed it from the bottom and a whole system of unregulated delivery replaces what is in existence now. No Teamsters, no nuttin'. As I said, USPS is already dead meat, unless they carve out some sort of special delivery exception for them that only they can do, but if I was FedEx and UPS I would be worried. Very worried.
> 
> I mean, these are people that will be delivering every single day. Certainly no days off for the death of a former president.
> 
> ...


The immigrant workers are not getting 75K the people managing the workers have a potential to get that and yet the ones I know in that position are maybe close to half that. Any one in logistics knows that no one works the week ends especially Sundays yet these guys hire newbies to take the Saturday, Sunday shifts for less than half of what the other companies pay drivers for week day routes and about 80% less if they worked on Saturdays. Sunday isn't even an option for other companies. This guy's video is very accurate. I'm impressed with how well he laid everything out especially the stuff about urinating in bottles, that is 100% true.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Hope you realize that the independent companies can not fulfill low volume deliveries such as Prime Now or same day deliveries that goes out in the late afternoons? These independent companies that Amazon is recruiting is all about volume. If and when USPS raises its rates (very soon), Amazon would shift volume to these companies and flex.


Deliv does it


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Deliv does it


Does Deliv deliver for Amazon?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Does Deliv deliver for Amazon?


No but same day for best buy, Macy's, frys electronics, Walgreens pharmacy to name a few


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> No but same day for best buy, Macy's, frys electronics, Walgreens pharmacy to name a few


This thread is about Amazon. Deliv drivers are like flex drivers. Some seem to think that flex is coming to an end. It's unlikely anytime soon when there's 1 or 2 hr deliveries that these independent companies hired by Amazon aren't able to do without losing money.


----------

